# Race to Sub - X Average on 2 by 2



## TTB Cuber (Dec 17, 2017)

For this race, Take five solves and calculate the average. If you get an Average under 10 seconds, You win! Use the following mixups*: Solve 1: R’, U, D’, R2, F, U’, L’, U, R. Solve 2: F2 R F2 R' F2 R' U F U’ Solve 3: U' R U' F R2 U F' U2 Solve 4:  F U' F R2 U2 F' R F U Solve 5:  F R U2 F2 R U' F U' F * 


Here is an example of an output: (my actual results)
Solve 1: (14.45) Solve 2: 8.90 Solve 3: (5.86) Solve 4: 12.80 Solve 5: 8.23 Average: 9.976


----------



## Michael Ruble (Dec 17, 2017)

Solve 1: 9.730 Solve 2: 9.051 Solve 3: (10.419) Solve 4: (8.485) Solve 5: 8.647 Average: 9.142


----------



## Sue Doenim (Dec 17, 2017)

Why not use the one that's already going?


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 17, 2017)

3.519, (1.520), 3.284, 2.852, (4.596)= 3.128
Sub 10 average! I won


----------

